# XML formatieren



## Sanix (10. Sep 2007)

Hallo,
Ich schreibe eine XML Datei mit JDom. Jetzt fände ich es toll, wenn die schön formatiert wäre. Also alles schön eingerückt. Jedoch schreibt mir JDom alles auf eine Zeile, was ziemlich mühsam zum Lesen ist ohne XML Editor.
Gibt es da eine Option, um das formatieren zu lassen?


----------



## André Uhres (10. Sep 2007)

Dies hat irgendwie damit zu tun:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=48676
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=291615#291615
Vielleicht hilft's ja :wink:


----------



## Sanix (10. Sep 2007)

Ich habe eine viel bessere Lösung gefunden  :

```
//Write data back
		XMLOutputter outputter = new XMLOutputter();
		outputter.setFormat(Format.getPrettyFormat());
		outputter.output(data, new FileOutputStream(file));
```

Ich habe es zuerst nicht geschafft, da ich eine veraltete API Doku hatte. Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## mikachu (11. Sep 2007)

problem gelöst?


----------

